# How to sight with progressive lens glasses



## Jbw52 (Nov 5, 2009)

I just bought my first handgun the other day and went to the range to put a box of ammo through it. Now this is my first handgun so I have no experience here, but the problem I had was finding the right position to put my head in so I could see the sight through the right part of my glasses.

Has anyone else experienced this problem?

it's tough being an old fart sometimes.


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

Same deal here. You want to focus on the front sight and let the rear and target be a bit fuzzy. Everybodies a bit diffrent on how screwed up their eyes are but I find that for me the far sighted part of my lens work best. The trick is to learn to focus on that front blade. Keep working at it....you'll get it. There's more to shooting a pistol good than just point and shoot. Trigger control and consistancy on grip are all part of it. Here's a link to a chart that can help you figure out what you might be doing wrong. If you are a south paw just figure it as a mirror image. Left is right.....
http://www.is-lan.com/challenge/images/Pistol-Correction.pdf


----------



## agoetz2005 (Oct 19, 2009)

agreed.

Practice, Practice, Practice. 

you'll get better, and your eyes will adjust with said practice.

It may never get Crystal Clear, but it'll get much better.


----------



## Jbw52 (Nov 5, 2009)

Thanks for the replies.

It is like everything else, practice, practice, practice.

I think I found where and how to hold my head for the best sight, but I ran out of ammo before I could prove it. But I did put four consecutive shots in the red zone before I ran out. I really wanted to hear from others who also use progressive lens glasses and see how they handled the problem.

Thanks again.


----------



## DoubleAction (Nov 8, 2009)

By time you're through practicing, you should no use for sites; that's the whole point of starting at a young age. I'm now 58 and I shoot better without sites, than I did when I was younger.


----------



## twomode (Jun 7, 2009)

I also wear progressive or no line bifocals. I had a new pair made with no bifocal for shooting. I've been to the range 3 times since and forgotten to put 'em on each time. So I MAY have solved the vision issue, but still suffering from CRS. 

(Can't Remember Sh!t.)

Or get a set of lined bifocals. Different field of vision.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

I carry my pistol so need to practice with the sighting hardware I wear most of the time. Since I can not stand bifocols of any kind I practice with long distance glasses.

I had a second pair of glasses made that focus on my front sight. I had the Opthomologist measure where it should be by taking the pistol in with me. He tuned me right in. I use the special pair to adjust my sights. The bull is a bit fuzzy but the sights are crystal clear. I am able to shoot very tight groups with them. They are not adequate for normal use however so they only serve for sighting in pistols.


----------



## hercster (Oct 1, 2009)

*Progrssive lenses*

I had too much trouble and went to my optometrist and had him cut a special regular bifocal with the split slightly higher and optimized for about 40 inches. I can focus on the front sight now but couldn't with progressives. Having the split higher puts my head in a more natural position for shooting


----------

